# Syrian hamster cage!



## Sarah1230 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello, so I've posted before about my hamster chewing her cage bars, she is in an imac fantasy plus 3 extensions! She did stop for a few weeks after I got her a new level and lots of new toys but has started again. Someone said it could be shes just not happy with the cage, so I'm looking at getting the Alexander Small Pet Cage from zoo plus, because of how big it is, but it does have bars so Is she likely to chew in that too? Plus going from a cage with 5 different levels to one thats mostly one level will she not miss having all the levels to climb up too? Thanks.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lots of Syrian hamsters will bar chew out of habit, no matter how many toys they have. If you have that many floors in the imac, and toys in each level, she can't really be bored, so you must just have a habit chewer. My Syrian girl is the same. You actually need to try and stop her doing this, as as well as driving you up the wall with the noise, she could damage her teeth, and above her nose where it's constantly pressed against the bars. If she's chewing just one particular spot, try weaving or cable tying on some cardboard, or a wooden bendy bridge over that spot so she can't reach it. If she's chewing everywhere she can reach, you'd be best off getting another cage as you can't cover it all! The alexander is less chewable as the gaps are smaller (6mm) so they can't get their noses through as easily, however, as I found, the only way to stop her totally is to use a cage with no bars whatosever, like a big glass tank. If you go for that option, mesh it with 6mm mesh, otherwise if it's any bigger she'll just start chewing at that...


----------



## Sarah1230 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you! She has soo many toys, So I was confused as to people telling me oh she must be bored lol! Must just be a habbit now and thats why I was looking to change her cage as i don't want her hurting herself, I tried putting things in the way of the bits she chews, but she will really just chew on every level at different spots  Wish I didn't spend so much money on it now! Anyways we have just ordered the alexander, so hopefully she will like it more, if not then I'll have to try save up and get something else lol :/. Seen reviews and people have said it stopped their hamster chewing, so just have to hope for the best. Thanks again


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

No problem. They really can make a mess of their faces if they bar chew a lot. Mine made a small bare patch above her nose within a couple of nights, so if its allowed to continue, it will start to rub the skin badly.

As to if she'll miss the levels (sorry I missed that bit first time), provided she has toys to play on and with she shouldn't do. A large flat space is actually better, as hamsters aren't natural climbers ( or very good at it!), so they prefer running space at ground level with slightly higher places to explore. If she liked the tubes between the levels try putting them loose in the Alexandra for her. 

If I was you I would sell the iMac either on here or on eBay, I'm sure lots of people would like a 3 or 4 levelled imac fantasy.


----------



## Sarah1230 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have already noticed her nose looks a bit sore sometimes! 
Her new cage should be here today hopefully, but not putting her in there yet as I've been told I should use plati-kote or something on the wood, soo better do that first!
That's ok, thanks, yeah will put some of her tubes in there for her .
That's a good idea, not sure how much it would be worth tho lol, I did think about maybe getting a couple of dwarf hamsters for it but not sure the cage is any good for them tbh think I did read somewhere its not suitable so may as well get some money for it.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

You don't have to plastikote the wooden parts, but if you don't you may not have them very long! If she pees on it without coating it first, it will absorb into the wood and smell awful in a very short space of time. You won't wash it out either once its sunk in, whereas if you coat it, you can wipe it down with a damp jay cloth or old dishcloth.

Oh and don't bother with keeping the imac for a couple of dwarfs. It is very difficult to keep dwarves together, most end up needing splitting as they start fighting. Their fights can turn very nasty very quickly, you could easily end up with dead hamsters. To have the slightest chance of it working, you would need a large single floor cage, no levels as they can start guarding them from each other, two of everything, and no part in the cage or toys where they can corner or block each other in. A multi level cage like your imac wont work and is asking for trouble. You may be able to keep one single Russian dwarf or Winter White in it, but many dwarf hammies can't climb up the tubes. That said, I have seen people remove them and put wooden log bridges/ ladders between the levels by hooking them over the barred bit, so that could be an option. 

If you don't know how much to sell it for, you could ask for an offer and see what you get.


----------

